# Angeln in Frankreich Fluss Hérault



## Lupus (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand schonmal im Hérault in Frankreich geangelt?
Was kannman dort fangen welche Techniken und welches Futter ist dort angesagt?
Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Lupus (3. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich Fluss Hérault*

Hallo? War denn wirklich noch niemand da?
:c :c


----------



## Batie65 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich Fluss Hérault*

Hallo,#h
ich war letzten März da mit unserem Wohnmobil sehr schöne
Gegend und schön Warm wars auch schon.
Nun zu deiner Frage er Herault speisst bei Agde                   
 den Kanal
De Midi und nur Zwichen dem Übelauf des Kanals und dem Leuchturm an der Mündung macht es Sinn auf Barsch und
Zander.
Ein paar Kilometer Nördlich ist der ETANG DE TAU da werden
Austern gezüchtet aber dort trifst du auch Hechte,Barsche
an versuche es auf am Nordufer dort sind schönere Plätze.
/http://www.frankreich-sued.de/   
http://www.anglerboard.de/http://www.frankreich-sued.de/*Languedoc Roussillon*    Hier müstest Du alles finden|wavey:


----------



## Dummfisch (4. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich Fluss Hérault*

Hallo,
ich bin mal darüber gefahren, bei Bezier, als ich auf dem Kanal mit dem Boot unterwegs war. 
Im Kanal waren viele Aale und Zander.
Im Etang de Thau (zwischen Sete und Meize) gab es auch Aal und viele (ich glaube es waren) Meersäschen. Das war allerdings 1991
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------

